# schools and young family activities



## Jollyholly (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi

We are looking at the option to move to Abu Dhabi next year following a job offer. 

We have two young children 1 and 3 years. My questions I would love some help with are

- is there much to do with young children over there? My husband is likely to be working long hours and I don't ant to be bored and stuck at the villa on my own. Things we do here are playgroups, soft play, ballet etc. and play dates with friends. 

- my daughter is at a nursery 3 mornings a week here. I think its good for her to attend early education and would like this to continue. Is this something people do with their kids over there or do most not bother until school age. I won't be working. 

- what's the rough price of primary schools and can you name any for me? Obviously she won't be at this stage for 2 years but I'd like to know. 

- do most people have maids or is that a thing of the past?! 

- and good family areas to live? 

Sorry for so many questions!!


----------

